
How to reach Product-Market fit? - Maxmanseau
https://medium.com/stories-hq/north-star-product-market-fit-b35b180d7ed7
======
sova
It's worth mentioning that true demand from the Market will pull the optimal
product out of a capable team. Thus, having the capable team and understanding
at least which markets you are operating in are critical components to the
recipe for success. While it's a helpful write-up, a lot goes unsaid. Namely,
that one needs to say no to a million things in order to say yes to the few
great things that will make the product/company what it is. Just changing or
pivoting for sake of pivoting is not exactly right, it should be done based on
intuition and data, and also based on paths tread by other successful
startups.

